# 36 x 18 x 36 exto terra display vivs



## mwallrath (Mar 8, 2013)

Ok, so I wanted to share my display vivs, but first me let say thank you to all of the people that have shared there experience and techniques on these forums. It has been an inspiration and a priceless resource without which neither of these vivs would have come to be. 

Both are 36 x 18 x 36 exoterra tanks. Lighting on each is 4 x 39w HO Odyssea fixtures retrofitted with Fulham workhorse 5 ballasts. Tops are custom Solacryl acrylic (after a long search I found a good source for inexpensive remnant pieces of Solacryl and am happy to share if interested). Mistking misting system. 2 x Coralife aquarium fans provide air movement on each viv. A u shaped PVC tube connect each fan and they run on independent timers alternating off/ on at different times throughout the day. 








Fan tube set up.

I have been keeping frogs and vivs for about 13 years now, but this was my first foray into making faux backgrounds and hardscape. Took a while but it was fun and I am pretty happy with the results. Unfortunately I did not take many photos during the build process so all I have here are the finished products. Would be happy to share what I can if there are any specific questions though.

Viv#1
































Background is GS and a Titebond II cocofiber mix. There are a few pockets in the background with EpiWeb and Hygrolon. Central feature is a few pieces of Mopani wood. Rocks, including waterfall are all carved from GS and painted with Drylok. Roots and vines are a combination of DIY (thinned silicone and cocofiber) and off the shelf Exo Terra. This viv has been planted for about 7 months now. 

Viv#2
























Background also GS and Titebond II cocofiber. Central feature is a tree root buttress carved from the original foam background provided with the Exo Terra tank and painted with Drylok. The Buttress has a few planting nooks and the top center of the branch has a channel with EpiWeb and Hygrolon. The shelf fungi are real. I collected these about 12 years ago and have been holding on to them for the right spot. This looked like it to me. Vines are DIY and Exo Terra. This viv has only been planted for about 3 weeks.


----------



## Medic1 (Jan 18, 2013)

Looks killer!!! I really love the dimensions on these tanks. The buttress is insane!! Props to you on doing that with drylok.


----------



## VivariumWorks (Feb 27, 2008)

Excellent carving skills! Very impressed! At first I thought it was a professional sculpt made with an epoxy putty or something until I read what you used. Nice!


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow! They are absolutely gorgeous? Do not you think that ganoderma can rot in viv?


----------



## mwallrath (Mar 8, 2013)

Yea, I am kind of experimenting with the shelf fungi. I have used them in the past with some success. If these rot they are only silicones to the tree and can be easily removed, but they just looked to good to not try.


----------



## redfrogger (Nov 6, 2010)

Looks amazing and very natural- great job!!

On your newer tank, how did you make the branch/ledge? 

Did you take a soldering iron to the exo terra stryo background pieces to make it? 

Did you use any Great Stuff to adhere the styro pieces before using drylok?

How did you form the stryo? Hand sander?

Also about your fan system. Do you have one of the fans blowing air into the tank and the other blowing outward?


----------



## MarcNem (Dec 13, 2008)

GREAT TANK! - Excellent craftsmanship and building skills. Great frogs and great vivs go together like PBnJ. I don't know which is more important to me. Great frogs or Great Tanks, because I really do love both. 

Again, kudos on the build.


----------



## mwallrath (Mar 8, 2013)

RedFrogger, 

I cut the exo terra background into the basic shapes and then layered them for depth. Used GS to fill in gaps and help bond pieces together. It all started off looking very square. Then carved with various knives and exacto blades. Picked up a pretty cool carving kit from Hobby lobby that came with a variety of blades. Sanding was a combination of a power orbital and finishing sanders with some hand sanding at the end. I used a soldering iron to make the broken edge on the branch, hollowed out section at the bottom of the trunk (which does not really show up in the pics) and to add detail to the cracks. Painted with about 3 coats of drylok making sure my brush strokes were perpendicular to the length to try and get the tree ring effect. I followed Ryan's methodology from this post here: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/72212-diy-buttress-root-tree-video-tutorial.html.

Looking back I really wish I had taken pics. When I first started I was kind of experimenting and not sure how it would turn out. As things came together it looked good so just ran with it.

With regards to the fans. They both blow outwards but only one is on at a time. I found that blowing air into the tank really dried out the mosses planted near the top. The fans are really more for recirculating the air than drawing in fresh air. While the fans do draw in some fresh air, as the pvc tube is not air tight, ventilation is primarily from the exoterra vents along the front as well as a few holes drilled into the acrylic top.

Thank you everyone for the compliments.


----------



## Frog Town (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your building techniques. Your enclosures look very realistic. A 36x18x36 Exo Terra is on my wish list.


----------



## mwallrath (Mar 8, 2013)

One thing I forgot to mention about the tree build. I used the exo terra background mostly because I had it but also because it already had a nice irregular surface from the original rock design. So most of me carving was focused on shavings and rounding edges as well as a few specific details I wanted to add. Made the process much less time demanding.


----------



## desertFrogger (Mar 15, 2012)

How long have these been up and running?


----------



## mwallrath (Mar 8, 2013)

#1 about 7 months

#2 3.5 weeks


----------



## Y0urbestfriend (Jan 31, 2014)

Maybe an update?


----------



## Igot99problems (Jun 20, 2014)

mwallrath said:


> Ok, so I wanted to share my display vivs, but first me let say thank you to all of the people that have shared there experience and techniques on these forums. It has been an inspiration and a priceless resource without which neither of these vivs would have come to be.
> 
> Both are 36 x 18 x 36 exoterra tanks. Lighting on each is 4 x 39w HO Odyssea fixtures retrofitted with Fulham workhorse 5 ballasts. Tops are custom Solacryl acrylic (after a long search I found a good source for inexpensive remnant pieces of Solacryl and am happy to share if interested). Mistking misting system. 2 x Coralife aquarium fans provide air movement on each viv. A u shaped PVC tube connect each fan and they run on independent timers alternating off/ on at different times throughout the day.
> 
> ...


Awesome tanks! thanks for sharing!


----------



## lochanrk (Mar 7, 2015)

I didn't even get to look at the second one, that first one, wow! Looks so professional and the plants are placed so perfectly!


----------



## Justin144 (Sep 13, 2014)

Dude can you please show me how you made that little pond water feature on the side. Thats the coolest thing and what ive been wanting to do with my new 18x18x24


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

Love the first one. Even with all the plants in the, I can still see a lot of detail on the background. I'm curious how the background drippers work.


----------



## mwallrath (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you for the recent compliments. I need to get a few new pics and will post an update soon. Recently acquired some new frogs to add to Viv#2 (0.0.5 d. leucomelus), but they are in quarantine and want to get pics of them in their new home before posting.


----------



## mwallrath (Mar 8, 2013)

chillplants said:


> Love the first one. Even with all the plants in the, I can still see a lot of detail on the background. I'm curious how the background drippers work.


Thank you. The background dripper is just some rain bird micro sprinkler tubing and heads connected to a Supreme classic mag drive 500 pump. The pump sits in the sump (5 gallon cat liter bucket) under the tank and is connected to a timer. I have adjusted the schedule several times but currently it goes off twice a day for about 3 minutes each. I added this after the viv had been set up for a couple of months but it was easy to install. Just drilled a few new holes in the acrylic top. 

I have since removed the sprinkler heads and have replaced it with a DIY drip bar to get more spread over the background. The heads did little more than drip one spot. Basically just used a T connecter and attached short sections of hose with small holes drilled at about 1/2 intervals to either end. Capped the hose ends and it works pretty well.


----------



## KJM (Feb 28, 2015)

Great looking viv's! I like the idea of the fan tube. 
Thanks for sharing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tykie (Mar 22, 2015)

That fan tube in genius! beautiful vivs!


----------



## mwallrath (Mar 8, 2013)

Justin144 said:


> Dude can you please show me how you made that little pond water feature on the side. Thats the coolest thing and what I've been wanting to do with my new 18x18x24


Thank you. Sorry it took me a while to respond. Do not get on here as much as I'd like and then had to search through old 
pics. 

The water section has it's own drain hole and the pump is plumbed in through the back of the tank. Another drain is located under the substrate section. I framed all of the background with plastic light grid. Sorry I do not have any pics that show these steps. 

I sprayed black Pond GS to make the rock work and then carved and painted it with Drylok. I did all of this in the tank because I wanted to make sure it was seamless and filled the area I was building. The water section is separated from the rest of the viv bottom. I wanted to be careful not to oversaturate the soil, a mistake I have made on past builds. Carving and painting the rock work in the tank was a challenge, especially on the little details in the corners, but thankfully the open front of the Exo Terra gave me pretty good access. I used 3 coats of Drylok to try and seal it well. 

Here are a few pics of the build showing pre and post painting:

























The water drains to a 5 gallon sump (kitty litter bucket) and is filtered through an Ehiem classic canister filter then returned to the tank via the waterfall.









I have since raised the water level about an inch in the pool because I added a few clown killifish. Total depth now is about 1.5 inches. Just added a small standpipe to the drain with a round filter mesh tube over it. Thought this was a perfect setup as these fish naturally live in puddles. I also have an otocinclus catfish for algae control in with them. So far they are all doing great. 









This set up has been running for just over a year and so far I am pleased with how it is working. Hope this is helpful. Good luck with your build.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

That is really smart using the pail like a sump and then returning the water with a canister filter. I guess I have never seen that before.


----------



## mwallrath (Mar 8, 2013)

Per request, here is an update. Mostly pics. Viv#1 is now a year old and Viv#2 is about 6 months. Overall I am very happy with the way both are doing. I have added, moved, and removed various plants. Adjusted the misting and drip system as well as the ventilation many times to get the right humidity and airflow. I have had a few orchids bloom as well as several other plants. 

Here is a pic of the overall set up with both vivs:








Here is Viv#1. I thought it would help to include a few old pics along with the most recent. 

Some of the few pics from the build:





























First planting:








A few from today:





























Current residents. I got these as froglets about 8 years ago. 








I have reached the photo limit, so Viv#2 will be in another post.


----------



## mwallrath (Mar 8, 2013)

Here is Viv#2 update. Again I will include a few older pics for perspective.

Preplanting:















First planting:








Today:





























The back wall is still growing in. 

One of the residents, 1.0 Gold dust day gecko (phelsuma lauticada). His lady kept hiding when I tried to snap a pic: 








A few recent blooms:















Thanks again for all of the positive remarks.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

They are really nice looking tanks! How did you make the tree in the back left in Viv#2?


----------



## mwallrath (Mar 8, 2013)

Hobbes1911 said:


> They are really nice looking tanks! How did you make the tree in the back left in Viv#2?


Thank you. 

From earlier in this thread posted on 11/18/14:



> I cut the exo terra background into the basic shapes and then layered them for depth. Used GS to fill in gaps and help bond pieces together. It all started off looking very square. Then carved with various knives and exacto blades. Picked up a pretty cool carving kit from Hobby lobby that came with a variety of blades. Sanding was a combination of a power orbital and finishing sanders with some hand sanding at the end. I used a soldering iron to make the broken edge on the branch, hollowed out section at the bottom of the trunk (which does not really show up in the pics) and to add detail to the cracks. Painted with about 3 coats of drylok making sure my brush strokes were perpendicular to the length to try and get the tree ring effect. I followed Ryan's methodology from this post here: DIY Buttress root tree video tutorial.


----------



## Chrisc147 (Jun 11, 2015)

These are really nice tanks. I bet that whoever inhabits them must love it. I love putting vivariums together and watching them grow.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

More gecko pics!!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Do you know what I think? You can move that beautiful console between the two vivs and you can put a third large displays viv between these two.


----------



## mwallrath (Mar 8, 2013)

Don't think it hasn't crossed my mind, but first have to convince my wife and establish a 25 hour day. The latter is more likely, haha. She is actually quite tolerant and supportive but there are limits.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hardscape/layout viv 2 is really original. The more I watch it, the more I'd like to do something similar.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

So the fan is on top of the glass where does it lead to?


----------



## mwallrath (Mar 8, 2013)

The fans pull air from the viv and then recirculate it through a PVC tube. There is a pic on the original post. I would repost it but am not sure where it is stored. Sorry. The fans are on alternating schedules so only one is on at a time.


----------



## mwallrath (Mar 8, 2013)

The recent activity on this thread has inspired me to post some update pics. 

Viv#1
All is growing well. Since my last update I have added several new orchids, a 2.3 group of 'Chazuta" imitators (from Josh'sfrogs) and just recently 1.1 Bearded pygmy leaf chameleons (Rieppeleon brevicaudatus). Also added a few additional vines to give the chameleons more area to crawl around. 

Here area few recent pics of the viv:









































Here are a few of the imitators:























I was concerned that I would rarely see these guys because of the tank size and many levels and hiding nooks, but I have been thrilled with how bold and active they have been. A day rarely goes by when I do not see at least 3 and often all 5. The males call frequently and I have had many eggs, but most turn white and do not develop. There has been at least one tadpole though. Saw one of the males carrying it for a couple days. Not sure where it ended up though.


----------



## mwallrath (Mar 8, 2013)

A few pics of the chameleons:









































The azureus trio having a pow wow.








Decent shot the male clown killifish.


----------



## mwallrath (Mar 8, 2013)

Viv#2 is also growing well but has undergone some significant changes since the last update. 

So as expected the shelf fungi started to deteriorate and fall off the faux tree buttress. This led me to molding new ones from great stuff. I am very pleased with the results. I also just recently removed several plants and added some new species from a package I received from pdfcrazy. 

The geckos have been very prolific producing 12 offspring so far and still dropping eggs like raindrops. I may have to separate them if I can't continue to find homes for the babies. I have also added a group of 5 dendrobates leucomelus. Looks like 2.3 but not positive. I have just recently heard calling. 

Here are a few pics of the viv:
































Bulbophyllum orchid bloom.








Here are a few of the inhabitants:





























The small white dot in the brom is a gecko egg.








That is all for now. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice nice nice! I like this your experience with pygmy chameleon - I like pygmy chameleons. Of course the size of your vivs allows you to do this (in order to be clear for some novice who wants to imitate you).


----------



## mwallrath (Mar 8, 2013)

Great point Rigel10. Should have mentioned that in my post. Also, I am drawing on my zoo background working with mixed species exhibits. I have been very careful and deliberate in design and planning to meet the needs of each species kept.


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Those chameleons, are they suitable for dart frog viv style conditions? Or do they need a heat light or some kind of heat source?


Loading bowls and building vivs! Braaap!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y0urbestfriend (Jan 31, 2014)

i'm also really interested in knowing how you made this viv suitable for chameleons and how you care for them


----------



## mwallrath (Mar 8, 2013)

This species of chameleon prefers cooler temps and high humidity, pretty much the same requirements of the frogs. In the wild they live on the forest floor and lower canopy. So no basking spot required and unlike other larger chameleon species they do not require the open screen environment. I do have fans that circulate the air inside the viv though and a 5.0 uva/uvb bulb. At 3" length as adults they are suitably sized. They do not get the vivid colors of their larger cousins but still can change shades and patterns as evidenced in the pics I posted. And of course exhibit the characteristic chameleon stalking behavior and lightning fast freakishly long tongue.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice pygmy chameleons. I've been wanting to get some. Though are they in the same tank as the darts?


----------



## mwallrath (Mar 8, 2013)

Yes, the chameleons are housed with 2.3 'chazuta' imitators and 0.3 d. azureus.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

They are very nice to me. Some time ago I saw a documentary in which Attenborough showed these pigmy chameleons. I know someone here in Italy keeps them (or kept them), but they are not easy to find here.
Keep us updated about them.


----------



## mwallrath (Mar 8, 2013)

Yes these were very challenging to find. I especially wanted captive bred which was even more challenging. Got them from an outfit out of Florida.


----------



## C los7 (Sep 24, 2015)

I love your displays.


----------



## fullmonti (May 10, 2013)

Great work! Like the look & the care to make sure the critters have what they need.

Have to keep those little chameleons in mind for the future.


----------



## Millerlite928 (Nov 7, 2015)

So where do you find your solacryl?


----------



## mwallrath (Mar 8, 2013)

Millerlite928 said:


> So where do you find your solacryl?


Sent you a PM


----------



## mwallrath (Mar 8, 2013)

Wanted to share few blooms:

Bulbophyllum lasiochilum:








Maxillary	schunkeana:








Sinningia sp "peacock":


----------



## mwallrath (Mar 8, 2013)

A couple more:

Mini african violet chimera "Rob's lucky penny":








Pellionia repens:


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Your set-ups are looking great! Very naturalistic with great plant placement.


----------



## mwallrath (Mar 8, 2013)

JoshsFrogsPlants said:


> Your set-ups are looking great! Very naturalistic with great plant placement.


Really appreciate the compliment. My luecs and imitators are from y'all.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

mwallrath said:


> Really appreciate the compliment. My luecs and imitators are from y'all.


Good to hear!

We will be at the Memphis Repticon on January 23rd and 24th. Feel free to stop by and see us!


----------



## Natural_Tank (Feb 24, 2015)

Very impressive builds.
I've used hydraulic cement with grout stain, but the drylok method gives spectacular results as well. I will definitely give it a try. I really enjoy the rock work on the waterfall combined with the vines that naturalistically follow the rockscape. The sump system you ran is a perfect rebuttal to the very reason I did not include a pump inside of my vivarium; accessibility. I toyed with pumps, airlifts, magnetic removable facades, and ultimately an access panel in the side of the foam where the edge meets the vert opening. It was a fruitless option as far as an internal pump was concerned, but it does make for an easily accessible place to drain off excess water. 

I like your collection of miniature plants and accompanying species. The pygmy chameleons are a sweet addition. I was wondering if you had an ID on the mini orchid next to the bulbo that was blooming in your day gecko tank? It is on the end of the buttress.


----------



## mwallrath (Mar 8, 2013)

Natural_Tank said:


> I was wondering if you had an ID on the mini orchid next to the bulbo that was blooming in your day gecko tank? It is on the end of the buttress.


Thank you for the compliments. If you are referring to the small leaf plant just to the left of the brom it is Pyrrosia	lanceolate, not an orchid but a vining fern. There are a couple of Tolumnia prionochila orchid leaves in the foreground but it is blurry as the focus is on the bloom. Hope that helps.


----------



## Natural_Tank (Feb 24, 2015)

Much appreciated and added to the plant wish list haha.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Love the Shelf fungi, and rock work... very nice


----------



## zerelli (Sep 14, 2009)

In the last pic with the egg in it, there is a plant with red stems and single green leaves at each node. Can you tell what it is? I have it as a volunteer from your cuttings. It took off like crazy.



mwallrath said:


> Viv#2 is also growing well but has undergone some significant changes since the last update.
> 
> So as expected the shelf fungi started to deteriorate and fall off the faux tree buttress. This led me to molding new ones from great stuff. I am very pleased with the results. I also just recently removed several plants and added some new species from a package I received from pdfcrazy.
> 
> ...


----------



## mwallrath (Mar 8, 2013)

zerelli said:


> In the last pic with the egg in it, there is a plant with red stems and single green leaves at each node. Can you tell what it is? I have it as a volunteer from your cuttings. It took off like crazy.


I believe you are referring to Muellenbeckia complex sometimes called "Angel vine". Yes, very prolific, at least in my experience. Pretty little vine, just needs the occasional trim.


----------



## mwallrath (Mar 8, 2013)

These are little dated, but here are a few more blooms.

Dracula lotax:








Cischweinfia sheehanae (pusilla):








Haraella odorata:


----------



## mwallrath (Mar 8, 2013)

Pretty excited to share these pics. To my knowledge this is day one out of water for this little froglet. Been trying to get a good pic of the tad as he developed, but kept swimming down into the brom everytime I tried. 










Here is one with "Dad".








Sorry for the poor quality pics, but had to take them through the glass with iPhone.


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

Do you have an update on your Brev Chams? I'm still deciding if I want to dive back into them or not. LOVE LOVE the tanks!!


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Dive in , they are perfect occupants for naturalistic Viv's. But a word of caution, most are W.C and can carry considerable internal parasite loads as well as mites and othe pathogens. Please for the love of god get them quarantined/treated and acclimated prior to adding them in a communal tank with frogs. 

Most of the old Cham keeper group have been doing it this way for many years..


----------



## mwallrath (Mar 8, 2013)

gretchenellie said:


> Do you have an update on your Brev Chams? I'm still deciding if I want to dive back into them or not. LOVE LOVE the tanks!!


Thank you. 

The Chameleon experiment has mixed results to date. About 2 months after introduction I unexpectedly lost the female. Both had been doing great, active and eating. In fact I found her together with the male several times and although did not witness mating suspected this might have occurred. She did start to plump up and I hoped that she might be gravid. Then a short time later I did not see her for a day. Next morning found her dead on the bottom of the viv. I guess it is possible she may have laid eggs and died of complication. She showed no signs of any issues prior and I had eyes on them quite a bit each day. 

The male seems to be doing well. I have not seen any negative interaction, or truthfully any real interaction between the chameleon and the frogs. I do try to target feed him either with tweezers or by placing crickets in a shallow cup below his perch. Want to avoid having a bunch of uneaten crickets running around in the viv. 

I would certainly echo the comment about quarantine before introduction, whether to a mixed species set up or not. Even though these were sold as captive bred I was careful to quarantine them and even after their fecal samples tested clean for parasites treated them with panacur as a preventative.


----------



## jdawud (Mar 18, 2015)

A bit off topic:

Could you please post some pics and explain the fishbowls shown in some of the pics? I've got one that I'm trying to figure out what to do with. I want to do a small planted fishbowl and put some kind of tiny shrimp in there. 

Thanks!


----------



## Redeye_Mar (Feb 23, 2013)

This is totally awesome! I may need your help talking my wife into letting me build one this large. She already thinks I spend too much time on my smaller tanks


----------



## mwallrath (Mar 8, 2013)

jdawud said:


> A bit off topic:
> 
> Could you please post some pics and explain the fishbowls shown in some of the pics? I've got one that I'm trying to figure out what to do with. I want to do a small planted fishbowl and put some kind of tiny shrimp in there.
> 
> Thanks!


Sorry i did not reply earlier, was out of town a few days. You have a keen eye. These are extra large brandy snifter bowls I picked up at Michael's hobby store. I had set up a few of these as an experiment, but now only have this one. 









Tore down the other two just because I had too many things going on.

Substrate is a mix of eco-complete and a shrimp sand (can't remember the brand). Plants include anubias nana, java moss, rajas guadalupensis, buce NOID, dwarf water lettuce and salvinia minima. It houses a 1.0 scarlet basis basis, a couple of cherry shrimp and a few malaysian trumpet snails. 








Sorry for the poor quality pic. 

30-40% water change 1x/ week. Lighting is from the viv that it sits beside. It has been set up for over a year and is doing well. 

I have tried to keep nerite snails to control the algae on the glass, but they keep dying after a few months so I now just wipe the glass every so often with a coarse pad. The algae really does not get to bad though with the floating plants and defused lighting. 

Been a fun little project. Good luck if you decide to do something similar.


----------



## mwallrath (Mar 8, 2013)

Redeye_Mar said:


> This is totally awesome! I may need your help talking my wife into letting me build one this large. She already thinks I spend too much time on my smaller tanks



HAHA. Not sure I would be too much help. Our wives must talk. Mine is very gracious, considering, but comments on how much time I spend on my hobby are frequent in our home too. Actually our compromise was that I break down my many smaller tanks and set up these two. Now I just have to keep myself disciplined when I get the urge to set up something new, which as anyone in this hobby knows is a constant struggle.


----------



## jdawud (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks for the info! Next time I'm at the local shop I'll see if they've got some of those plants and the substrate. I like the 'Lilly pad' effect. Some variety of cherry shrimp is exactly what I want to put in there, so good to know they do well. I was thinking of putting some type of tiny sucker fish too to help clean the glass. The snails are a good idea too. Thanks!


----------

